# need advice plz...



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

wife and I LOVE camping....want to see all the TX state parks! We have visited several over the last few years and tent camped in a nice big 10x14 instant tent (as fast as an umbrella to set up) Well, we now have a 2 month old daughter and are thinking of buying a camper. My wife had a pop up growing up and has a lot of fond memories but i've heard too many bad things about em...BUT, also seem economical and an easy pull with my 4runner...What do y'all have to say about it. Please note: I don't take on debt other than my mortgage and pay cash for everything and prolly wouldn't want to spend over 4-5k. Thanks for all the expert advice and opinions in advance!!

-Donkey


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I love camping-Mama said she was done with tents. Excitement was in the air, I was going to buy a "camper." After much research, I settled on a toyhauler. My budget was a little more than 4-5K. In Texas you gotta have AC, and be rain resistant (or waterproof). My travel trailer does not have slide outs. I was worried about a pop-up developing leaks due to rips/tears or just general wear in the canvas or whatever the fabric portion is made of. I am very happy with my purchase and don't regret it in any way. You need to decide why you don't want a tent, what the features of a camper are that you must have. Don't forget about what you are going to do with your camper when it is not in use (monthly storage fee). Try renting a couple of different types and see what suits you best. If you go camping less than 6 times a year, renting may be better option than buying (also dependent on length of trip). Good Luck in your search!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Based on your description I'd recommend a popup with 12' box. Here are the pluses:

a) Can store in your garage. Covered storage for camper is over $100/mo.
b) Easy to tow. I lost one mile per gallon towing mine with a Dodge Ram 1500.
c) The 4-runner will do just fine. No need to buy a tow vehicle.
d) Simple maintenance requirements.
e) Depreciation seems to be less than full-up camper. You can get a used one for about 3 to 4K and in excellent condition. Easy to re-sell. 
f) Once extended it is quite roomy and feels like camping.

On minus side:
a) No bathroom. Some have cassette toilet and it is a pain to dump. No shower. 
b) Not able to stay cool well if you camp in the middle of summer and have no shade over the tent ends.
c) No decent refrigerator. Limited storage. 
d) If it rains while you camp and your tents get wet, you have to open it up when you get home and let it dry out otherwise you'll have mold problem with the tents. 

I had a popup for five years. My wife wanted to upgrade and we got a travel trailer with slide out. While the TT is more comfortable, I had to buy a diesel truck to tow it with satisfaction. It also costs quite a bit more in fuel to tow it and backing up a TT into campsite is no fun. I miss the popup.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

OG,

The camper is a double edged sword. It is much easier to camp (IMO) but I find it just about impossible to find spots at the state parks. There is more room for tent campers. I have a 28' bumper pull that has a slide to make it 32' at parks. If I had it to do over again, I wouldn't own anything slidable. That would also scare me away from anything "pop-able".

Again IMO, anything needing a seal needs to be minimized as much as possible.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

why not stick with the tent?

my kids grew up in tents.....

if your budget is less than 5k.......you will end up with something that will require maintenance and could be costly

heck.....they all require maintenance......and at times it can be costly

what ever you do.....research research research

enjoy


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

A tent is very inexpensive and requires practically no maintenance. But boy, if you ever get caught camping in a tent under heavy rain. It was hell getting camping gear wet. 
We once camped at Galveston State Park and a squall came through. We were in a popup and the wind was so strong that we felt at times the popup was about to be thrown over on its side. The tent ends got squashed down and almost got ripped off the beds. Everybody else in the park in ground level tents were all wet. All ground tents were ripped or collapsed. They were very miserable. Some got out of their tents and sought shelter in their cars. Looking at the other end of the spectrum, other folks in full up hard walled campers who were enjoying the rain and sipping coffee inside their campers led us to the upgrade decision. We bought our TT shortly after that trip. 
I still miss the popup though.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i guess you can take the tent out of camping, but you cant take the camping out of the tent??? man, what fun is that? ive camped in the tent for soooo long, i dont want anything else. LOVE THE OUTDOORS bro.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

The old anti age come in here, it takes 3 camper to find the right one. Rent before you buy. I have owned too many. Spent 5 years tent camping over 100 nights a year with kids scouting, don't regret a night wet and cold. But the little one needs more than us old ones. Look at everything, rent 3-4 and then decide.
Good luck and the memories coming out of the time spent outdoors can't be bought.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I have been camping all my life. Out last tent camping was at Lake Murrary State Park in beautiful Ardmore, OK. It rained over five inches each night for three nights in a row. We threw our wet stuff in and headed back south. The very next weekend, we were camper shopping. We kept that Jayco 24RKS/one small couch slide for three years and two years ago we uped the ante to a 36'Open Range JT337RLS w/triple slides. Yes, you have to plan and pick your campsites, but man! You want to talk about camping in luxury. I still cook primarely out side on an open fire, camp stove and/or three Dutch ovens. Any way, get out and enjoy the great outdoor.......and....RV there yet?.......cC


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Look for a used Casita.


----------

